# Backup mit Batch-Datei



## dyta (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss einen größeren Datenexport laufen lassen und zwischendurch aus Platzgründen die exportierten Dateien auf eine andere Platte verschieben. Dafür habe ich folgende Batch-Datei geschrieben.


```
@echo off
set quelle="d:\Test1"
set ziel1="f:\Test1"
set ziel2=f:

xcopy %quelle% %ziel1% /t /e /i

for /r %quelle% %%a in (*) do @move "%%a" %ziel2%"%%~pnxa"
```

Das funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut, allerdings brauche ich jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit, den move-Befehl nur auf Dateien anzuwenden die älter als 1 Std. 
(creation/modify date < now -1) sind, um sicherzustellen das das Exportprogramm die Datei nicht noch bearbeitet.

Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht oder weis eine Lösung?

mfg 

Dita


----------

